# Nikon D5000



## Leo4 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just recently sold off all my Olympus e-system stuff and now I am looking to replace my Olympus stuff. I have been using a Nikon F4 for awhile now and have grown to like the Nikon products. I am wanting a basic DSLR that I can shoot video with and it appears the D5000 fits the bill. I already have a few AF-S lenses so I will save money sticking to Nikon. 

My question is have you used the D5000 and how do you like it? How does it do as a semi-pro camera? I shoot film most of the time so I dont want to spend a ton of money on DSLR. 


Thanks,
Leo


----------



## KibblesNbitz (Aug 23, 2010)

Im no pro or anything, but you may want to take a look at the new Nikon D3100 coming out mid-September. It'll have more megapixels than the D5000 ( not that it really matters ) but more importantly it'll have 1080/24p video compared to I believe 720p on the D5000, and more importantly, it'll actually autofocus while making the video and in live view mode, which is something the D5000 doesn't do. It'll be $699 with the 18-55mm lens....I'd check it out if you can wait...


----------



## misskrys (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm in no way being close to pro, but I just got my D5000 about a month ago. So far, I have no complaints -- I love it! I haven't looked into the D3100 at all, but the D5000 has the same CMOS sensor in it as the D90. I haven't used the movie mode at all yet, so I have no comment on that part. The D5000 has a swivel screen, which does sound kinda cheesy, but it comes in handy once in a while. I do like that I can store the screen when the camera isn't in use.

Personally, I think it takes great pictures, but that's also dependent on how you use it. As many people have said - a really good photographer can take really good photos even on a point-and-shoot. 

Hope that helps =)


----------



## edouble (Aug 23, 2010)

The D5000 definitely is not a semi pro camera. The closest thing that Nikon currently makes to semi pro in DX format is the D300s.

I have a D5000. It is a very good entry level camera. I do not shoot in any auto modes and I wish that there were more external controls that are found on higher end camera bodies. For this reason I am anxious to upgrade. If you are serious about your photography and want a semi pro camera get the D300s. If you are on a more limited budget then buy the D90. Also if you are not in a rush to buy a camera wait to see the reviews on the D3100 because the video capabilities will be better than any other Nikon DX format camera.


----------



## Leo4 (Aug 25, 2010)

I couldnt do it. I went back to my faithful Olympus.


Bought a E-600 with my all time favorite lens the Zuiko 14-45mm. I will add a 300mm lens to the set soon. 


A good replacment for the E-500 I am loving the art filter that does saturated color.


----------

